# BioQuest - Clen Max



## dhesiuk (Jun 9, 2016)

This is only the 2nd time I'm getting hold of clen. Last time it was thaiger pharma which folks on this forum stated should be legit. Now I've got hold of some ClenMax by BioQuest Pharma which on the box state to be German but have a co.za website.

Anyone heard of these?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Why not stick to known labs?


----------



## dhesiuk (Jun 9, 2016)

Savage Lifter said:


> Why not stick to known labs?


 I got someone to order it on my behalf as I know they have more experience with this stuff than me.

Previously he gave me Thaiger which I was expecting this time as well. It was only when I picked it up today I realised it was a different brand.

Hoping someone has experience with this to advise.


----------

